# Prise jack



## bab96p (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 
J'ai un problème avec mon iPod Touch 4G... Je vais essayer d'être clair...

Quand je branche mon casque sur mon iPod Touch 4G, ça ne fonctionne qu'à moitié (il y a la musique de fond, mais il manque une partie comme la voix du chanteur parfois), sur un iPod Touch 2G, le casque fonctionne sans problème. Il n'a que deux "ronds" dans la prise jack, les écouteurs apple en ont 3.

Quand je branche mes écouteurs (essayé avec deux différents) sur l'iTouch 4G... ça fonctionne sans problème ! Pareil pour l'iPod Touch 2G, bien sûr... Donc le problème ce situe au niveau des "ronds" je suppose... Quelque chose à faire ? Obligé de changer la prise jack ? Ca se fait ? 

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu un problème similaire où pourrait m'aider, ce serait vraiment gentil 

Merci d'avance,

Baptiste


----------



## iPadOne (14 Septembre 2012)

salut , le nombre de segment sur une prise casque n'a pas d'influence la 3eme est faite uniquement pour le micro ...

il semble que la prise casque de ton 4 g ai un problème de faux contact

voili voilou


----------



## bab96p (14 Septembre 2012)

Ah d'accord. Bizarre alors qu'avec deux écouteurs différents, ça fonctionne et pas avec mon casque... Qui fonctionne sur mon GSM et 2G...


----------



## iPadOne (14 Septembre 2012)

essaye de nettoyer avec un tissus épais style jean ta prise en la faisant tourner dans le tissus et en pressant fort dessus ça devrais marcher

sinon ça veux dire qu'un des câble du casque est mort en général c'est la masse qui est plus bonne


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2012)

Et nettoyer le fond du trou avec un cure-dent en bois (pas une tige de métal). Souvent un peu de poussière bloque l'enfoncement complet du connecteur et du coup, cela marche mal.


----------



## bab96p (14 Septembre 2012)

Les gas, un GRAND merci !
J'ai nettoyé avec un cure-dent en bois du mieux que je pouvais. Ca ne fonctionnait pas normalement, mais il y avait quand même une amélioration (voix chanteur faible, mais présente). J'ai l'ai bien fait dix fois, mais ça ne s'est pas amélioré davantage... Il y avait une feuille de papier qui trainait, j'ai déchiré un morceau, je l'ai enroulé pour qu'il soit assez dur, je l'ai enfoncé au fond de la prise, tourné quelque fois et... Ca marche !
Moi qui avait déjà resorti mon vieux nano 8Go. Encore merci pour vos réponses (que dis-je ? Solutions ! ). 

Bonne soirée,

Un heureux


----------



## iPadOne (14 Septembre 2012)

ravi que ça t'ai aidé .... si ça recommence cherche du deoxidant contact (W40 en fait un très bon et asperge ta prise casque, ne crains rien le liquide c'est de l'alcool et des produits volatile mais qui nettoient a merveille .

Voili voilou


----------

